# Special Needs Gambian Pouched Rat



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought I would take a little video of Toby as he was sat on my lap for a cuddle earlier.

He is one of my tame Gambians and he is special because he has neurological problems so has seizures and is a bit potty sometimes. 

Here he is: YouTube - Toby, a Special Gambian Pouched Rat II


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Aww bless him, he is cute


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

He is absolutely darling! Awww.. huggles to Toby! :flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

oh bless him, looks like he's going to sleep


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

This is Toby when he was a baby - he is the same age as the Fancy Rats!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww bless him , what a cutie:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww! Such a sweetie! Sadly it's seeing adorable pouchies like Toby that make me want one, but at the moment I don't have the space nor time for one. Might have to wait until I retire but seeing such a darling lad makes it seem worth the wait. :flrt:

*holds up poster sign "I <3 Toby!"* <- a fan


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

oooh they're worth a wait. I think most people who are really into Pouched Rats waited a long time to actually get one. At least they are more available now and the wait isn't too long if you do decide on them. Also whats good is theres a load of info about what they are like as pets.

I didn't know what to expect when I started keeping the Emins and had to learn from the rats themselves. Not a bad thing I guess. I haven't kept the Gambians as long and they're even more challenging LOL

You should try to come along to one of the EKF Educational Displays by the way - Toby always comes to those :2thumb:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't drive but I might be able to persuade a couple of friends. :lol2:

I was surprised to learn that nature has as much to do with their temperment as nurture. For that reason I think it's good to wait to see how all the pouchies behave so that I can find the line most suited for me. That looks to be a long way off though. First things first is a house. haha.

I'll have a look on the EK forum and see about the educational display you speak of though. Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

All the rats with behavioural problems have come from one line so it shouldnt be too much of a problem to breed out if its genetic.

Besides if you are looking at getting one in a few years they will be further along with domestication by then if they are bred well. :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lol I love the pic where he is in with the normal rats lol hes fat belly bless him  hes so cute. I am thinking of getting one if the future x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mottley bunch huh.

They are not so ickle any more! and Rafiki the Grass Rat (the little brown one) doesn't live with them - he was raised by the Fancy Rat's mother but needed company of his own kind when he grew up.

Toby & the Fancy Rats are very well bonded but as Toby's condition gets worse he isn't able to live with them full time anymore. Its very sad.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

how sad poor little guy.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! Poor little man!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's really sad to hear that his condition is deteriorating. He's lucky to have a loving, attentive mummy like you to give him lots of love, comfort and attention. You deserve :no1:

How old is Toby now? A year maybe? The fancy rattikins are stunning but looking at their condition they don't look elderly so they and Toby can't be more than 2.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They are all almost exactly the same age - theres a couple of days in it.

They are only 9 months old but Toby's condition puts a strain on his little heart so he is starting to age now and does look older than he is.

Toby will be 1 on 24th June. Last year I predicted he might live to about two but I feel less confident now - I just have to enjoy the time I do have with him. 

His quality of life is fantastic - people who have met him will not have known he has problems. Fits don't last long but they do take it out of him - the rest of the time he is a very nornal, albeit hyperactive, pouched rattie :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Having met Toby & had loads of cuddles with him, I know how special he is :flrt: its such a shame he is getting worse & will be very much missed by all those who's lives he has touched - Pouchie has done a great job with him (and her others of course) :2thumb:

I never had much interest in Pouced rats till meeting Toby & now have a pair of my own - such fascinating creatures, very talkative & respond to calls/whistles & even their names..........but boy can they also bite :devil::lol2::lol2: I think I ought to chose animals a little less nippy & find something 100% cuddly in future - NAH, not as much fun :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw. Happens to the best of them unfortunately.

It's really sad but it's not the length of time one's here but how they use that time. Though he may not be around very long it sounds like he's had/will have a fuller life than so many of us. Bless the lil lad. <3


----------



## snakeylove (Jan 17, 2010)

awwwww so cute I would love to have one, but the time is not right at the moment 

kat x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

For those who met Toby, I am sad to say that he passed away yesterday and will only be able to join out future educational displays in spirit.

We believe he passed away peacefully in his sleep some time during the day.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> For those who met Toby, I am sad to say that he passed away yesterday and will only be able to join out future educational displays in spirit.
> 
> We believe he passed away peacefully in his sleep some time during the day.


Awww ((((((Toby)))))), I am so sorry to hear that he has passed away. But he had the best life with you, and I am sure he enjoyed every second he had with you. 

((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> For those who met Toby, I am sad to say that he passed away yesterday and will only be able to join out future educational displays in spirit.
> 
> We believe he passed away peacefully in his sleep some time during the day.


 

Thats so sad but at least he had a wonderful loving home during his short life

RIP Toby and Hugs to you Caz


----------

